# Surgery Follow up



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi y'all. Hope every one is feeling great - and I hope y'all all have a wonderful long weekend!

I just had my 2nd post op follow up...He said things looked perfect in all areas. I told him it has been so amazing for me to feel better in the last 10 days than I can remember feeling in a long time. I still keep my metoprolol close in case I get that creepy racy high bp/pulse thing that I had happen twice in the past 6 mos. My heart goes out to those that deal with that on a regular basis...I go back in a few weeks to have my levels done. He told me I could start exercising - doing whatever I felt like.

I have some weight that I gained that I want gone. Can I ask y'all what diet/exercise worked best for y'all? I know we are all individuals - but any tips would be greatly appreciated. I do not want to overdo so I thought I would start walking on treadmill - especially since it was 102 here yesterday...lol..I basically don't eat white (sugars, flour) have not had processed foods since April. I used to eat any and everything and didn't gain weight...I have dropped 3lbs since surgery...do you think that is that synthroid or just post-op?

Again, thank y'all and y'all have a great day!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are doing so well!

It's going to be hard to *really* do anything about weight until you are euthyroid and your medications are regulated. That said, I focus on high protein, low carb diets. I use WW to track everything. It works for me. 

I was a runner before surgery and it took me a long time to get back into it, but I walked on the treadmill a lot while I was undermedicated and I think that's a great way to start!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi y'all. Hope every one is feeling great - and I hope y'all all have a wonderful long weekend!
> 
> I just had my 2nd post op follow up...He said things looked perfect in all areas. I told him it has been so amazing for me to feel better in the last 10 days than I can remember feeling in a long time. I still keep my metoprolol close in case I get that creepy racy high bp/pulse thing that I had happen twice in the past 6 mos. My heart goes out to those that deal with that on a regular basis...I go back in a few weeks to have my levels done. He told me I could start exercising - doing whatever I felt like.
> 
> ...


Southbeach diet helped get rid of a few stubborn pounds and also gave me the general training of how to eat properly.

What are your most recent labs with ranges? I find if my FT-3 is too low I cannot lose weight no matter what I try.


----------

